# problem with a frog



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

Not sure what to say other than one of my tincs is very lethargic and not eating. They are ~ half grown I'd guess and I have had them for about 3 months. The other two are fine, eating like they always do (like pigs) but the other one just sits there and really hasn't moved at all today. To my knowledge nothing has changed in the tank. It did get a little cooler than normal last night(the thermo in my room said 61, I assume the tank was warmer than that) but the other two are ok so I don't think that was a problem. The temp now is 76 and humidity ~ 90. Not sure what I can do, if anything. Any ideas?


----------



## aquariumart (Oct 26, 2005)

I am not a pro like alot of these guys but I know it is frustrating when noboby tries to help. So here are my thoughts. I know tincs can be territorial, so maybe some aggression, causing stress. Also I know the pros would say contact a vet, get a fecel. If you bought the frogs from someone on the board, contact them for advice. Good Luck


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I've seen the same thing happen when two females are in the same group. One becomes dominant, one submissive. This can happen even if you don't see fighting/wrestling. Usually what I've seen is that the submissive one eats less, is less active, grows slower, and can even die from it. I know other tinc keepers/breeders that have noticed the same.

Just something to consider.

Ryan


----------



## Drew (Nov 9, 2006)

I have yet to see any aggression but I am well aware that it could be happening. But would aggression even show in frogs at this age (maybe 1/2 grown? definitely not much more than that) The frog looks to be a bit better today. I will try and do a fecal later today and see if that shows anything. Beoynd that not sure what else to do.


----------



## cobaltsinoh (Mar 13, 2006)

What do you have the three of them in? I've noticed with Cobalt froglets in 190 oz. containers that sometimes one out of a pair won't be growing well so I switch it to another container and it starts to do better. I can't explain why this happens with 1-2 month old froglets but perhaps that could be a possible solution at least until the "runt" gets caught up. 

My .02 cents


Tony


----------

